# Driving photos Arabins and others...



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

my haflinger mare in lady's cart : ]


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome photos! I used to exercise Standardbreds at my local fairgrounds. It was wonderful.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

these are awesome. has any of them threatened to kick?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Gosh I wish I could drive again! I used to drive Saddlebreds in pleasure driving and it was SUCH fun. There was a time where I prefered to drive...I probably would get right back to that if I could find a decent driving horse! LOL


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Gidget said:


> these are awesome. has any of them threatened to kick?


None of mine... why would they do that ?  Seriously, I have trained MANY driving horses and kicking has never been an issue, I worry more about a horse that rears.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

draftgirl17 said:


> my haflinger mare in lady's cart : ]


lovely ! :d


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've never had one kick but then again my gelding isn't trained : P haha all of these pictures are amazing! but i'd have to say it's a whole other world driving the big guys!:







driving youth (got second in this my first time driving draft!)







team! i love driving team. I got second out of like 8 at canfiend (not with this team though) 
anyone else drive upper hitches? (like unicorn, four horse, six horse?) i have driven four horse twice so far it was only at the farm but still : ]


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

I have pix of me driving a team of Percherons, I used to do "hay rides" during the fall, the wagon could carry 60 people ! I have to scan them tho, they are prints 

I also drove a stagecoach during Frontier days in Old Sacramento with 6 Standardbreds, that was fun ! 

I love your Draft pix !


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My best friend driving her Saddlebred, Kenny and her mini JJ


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> My best friend driving her Saddlebred, Kenny and her mini JJ


Og course NOONE can resist a Mini... but that Saddlebred, Oooh lala !!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Kenny is stunning! Kelly used to show at the national level and won showing a pinto at the national pinto show years ago. She got out of the saddlebreds and showing for a long time, rode stock horses and started driving a team of belgians. Kelly was diagnosed with ms a few years ago and decided to pursue her passion of showing again. So off to Michigan and Ohio to look at pinto Saddlebreds and she came home with Kenny


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I found one of my granddaughter and her daddy driving her old Clydesdale, Vickie. Vickie slipped and broke her neck and had to be put down at the age of 20 in Feb of 2009. She is still greatly missed. My 7yr old granddaughter really loved that mare...


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I love driving. I learned to drive with a carriage tour company and when I got my own horse, I taught her to drive. I want to drive a team someday. 

Thanks everyone for all your pictures. some nice hitches there!


----------

